

Ask HN: Please make Hacker news for Neuropsychology/psychology - psychologis


======
krrishd
Reddit's subreddit feature makes it easy to do exactly this:
[http://www.reddit.com/subreddits/create](http://www.reddit.com/subreddits/create)

------
eruditely
These tend to fizz out. It would be good to build the coalition of relevant
prominent backers first, before sponsoring it, or get some enthusiastic core
group of people to build it up.

